# Is being on your Tractor FUN



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

remember this
Tractors are fun to use, but never let your spouse or SO know this. It is very important for all tractor owners to keep this a secret. And, although they may suspect, never let family or friends refer to chores you do with your tractor as "playing." Correct them immediately -- you are working. Keep that grin off your face. Your tractor is not "your toy," it is a machine


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yep...it's a tool for working and someone has to run it, it may as well be me


----------



## yota man (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes its fun but don't let your wife know always complain and say its hot and dirty and you wish you were doing something else. Because if she finds out your having fun she will find something else for you to do.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yota man _
> *Yes its fun but don't let your wife know always complain and say its hot and dirty and you wish you were doing something else. Because if she finds out your having fun she will find something else for you to do. *


Yeah, what he said! But, I think she suspects something.angel


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

well if you start buying accessories for it I think they figure it out 
I have a plow for my truck, and I am trying to get the Snow Blower for it because it does a neater job .


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep!

Bustin' a new garden for a elderly neighbor. Big smile on face! 
1966 Landlord 101, (10hp B&S single cylinder) Haven't got the plow set right yet, but close! Brinley 10".
<img src=http://img52.photobucket.com/albums/v160/Juggler54/Garden%20Tractors/IMG_0455.jpg>


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie...is that you? LOL 

I like mine alot, and my significant other knows it. Luckily, she does see the yardwork as "work", and she appreciates it being taken care of. 

Hmmmmm...should I stay in here and listen to three screaming heads, or should I enjoy the tranquility of a V-twin Kawi as I cruise the back 40? Tim Allen summed it up best when he said "AHRR, AHRR, AHRR!" I'll take the quieter V-twin. 

Greg


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *remember this
> Tractors are fun to use, but never let your spouse or SO know this. It is very important for all tractor owners to keep this a secret. And, although they may suspect, never let family or friends refer to chores you do with your tractor as "playing." Correct them immediately -- you are working. Keep that grin off your face. Your tractor is not "your toy," it is a machine  *


 I disagree, My tractors are toys and I am not ashamed to admit it. In fact I say all the time, " I have nice toys and people like them so much they pay me to play in their yards with them!" I have been playing with my new red whirly-gig machine the last few days and it is a definate cash flow inhancer, and it" WORKS " better then I even expected it to. There is that word again.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

stump grinder cool, now thats a tractor. my wife wont fall for that big of a tractor in this yard 1/2 Acre and I bought a GTH2548 which she thinks is a overkill


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've been sitting on the same John Deere 316 since 1979, and I have the same smile on my face whn I get on now that I did then. Cutting grass has almost become a Zen-like thing for me where I become one with the machine. I do all my own repairs, so I've gotten to know the tractor over the years and I sometimes think the machine has gotten to know me as well. Plowing snow is the hardest thing I ask of it, and it seems to want to please me even if it is only 20 degrees outside and 20" already on the ground. That tractor has outlasted 3 trucks, 2 address changes, and 5 women, so it has value to me on it's faithfulness alone.

So do I have fun on my tractor? On a BAD day the answer is YES, and on a good day it's even better than fun


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I've been sitting on the same John Deere 316 since 1979, and I have the same smile on my face whn I get on now that I did then. Cutting grass has almost become a Zen-like thing for me where I become one with the machine. I do all my own repairs, so I've gotten to know the tractor over the years and I sometimes think the machine has gotten to know me as well. Plowing snow is the hardest thing I ask of it, and it seems to want to please me even if it is only 20 degrees outside and 20" already on the ground. That tractor has outlasted 3 trucks, 2 address changes, and 5 women, so it has value to me on it's faithfulness alone.
> 
> So do I have fun on my tractor? On a BAD day the answer is YES, and on a good day it's even better than fun *


 YOU GO DUDE

The women I can understand, the address changes OK but 3 trucks, now that simply amazing... What were they????? Chevies , Dodgies?????? 

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ernieg,
The first truck was a 1978 Ford F-150 that was wrecked with 70,000 miles on it, the next one was a 1982 Ford F-250 that the front end was damaged and the insurance company would not pay to fix because it had 100,000 miles on it. The 1991 Dodge Dakota I currently own has 232,000 miles on it and although too small for some of the things I used to do is still going strong. All were bought new by me and well maintained. I've never owned a Chevy, not because of a dislike, but couldn't find what I wanted when I needed it.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

If I would have thought of it I would have put Fordies into the mix... I was wondering, your tractor is a 79. Seems that you are handy,suprised that you didnt keep one of the fords to re-do yourself?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I made the mistake of smiling when I brought the second tractor home. Now the wife believes my "business" is nothing more than me trying to get out of Daddy Duty to play on my grown up go-cart. "But I gotta pay for this tractor somehow honey, you know, so I can buy a bigger one."

She thought that was about as funny as a cry for help.

SnowMower


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juggler _
> *Yep!
> 
> Bustin' a new garden for a elderly neighbor. Big smile on face!
> ...


Elderly neighbor or rider? HAHAHA --- Boy looks like you two need a nice slab of ribs and a couple cold ones to finish off that hard day working the ole' soil. 

Nice pic.
Andy
:cheers:


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Elderly neighbor or rider? HAHAHA --- Boy looks like you two need a nice slab of ribs and a couple cold ones to finish off that hard day working the ole' soil.
> 
> Nice pic.
> ...


Alex is the old one, I just look the way I do 'cause I been aggravated all my life! :argh: Definitely time for a cold brew though! :cheers:


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

topdj, always keep the little woman wondering, sure it is work, that way you dont have to help with the dishes, laundry or vacuuming, i would rather be mowing personally. always clean and polish on the tractor where she cant see you or she will say why dont you ever do that to my car? 5:30 am works good for me while everyone is asleep. good luck with your new ride.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

FIVE women Joe? That is one super tractor....hahahahahahaha


----------

